# The 3 G of Composer that or mandatory listen and capital importance in renaissance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Goudimel :I guess he the good, Is missa's & psalm are blessing to all of us, full of gentle spiritual vibe for aura, prayers, and I like how he elaborate is missa & Plsam, Can't wait for this super old LP of rareties of Claude Goudimel et les psaulmes polyphonic du louvre a de nos jours LP, seem old , and on Vogue(French label) vg+++ media en vynil vg+++ yes sir, plus in vynil i got the superbe Erato release of Goudimel of 1970.

The other is Gombert for prolific works and achievement i.e his motets, missa, French Chanson and not forgot his magnificat , Gombert like one said here was qquasi Baroque,which make him a genious composer , he would be famous for using double-counterpoint(double contreténors in French, only J.s Bach would use it fairly often and adopte it.So crucial composer.He establish the uttermost vocal dissonance harmony in his polyphony rarely seen beside Guyot, Willaert and not so many maybe Dominique Phinot, more than any of these composers , but less prolific.

The lastG is none other than Dark prince of death of italy fame, Don Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa. For bold avant-garde, new theory put on table, spectralism not just atonalism, yes spectralist can exist in the boundary of vocal music.I have plenty of Gesualdo to many to mention...

These were the Fameous try G.G.G not bee Gees but renaissance top dogs of polyphony in there own genra and distinction ,Gold medalist of composer of renoum and achievement , not just Bold music, but advancement of music of art tapestry drawing, see?, Gesualdo Drawn interesting singning pattern on this world for his madrigals and Marian motets per se or is Miserere


----------

